# Haddon Lumbermaker?



## Ol'Hippie (Jan 20, 2014)

I am too darn old for this but I am going to get this thing, I have lots of Alder and they are just begging to get ripped into slabs/boards. Anyone ever use one?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks pretty good but not for me. I have mostly white oak and hickory to turn into lumber. I tried it onetime freehand with some 4' long logs and it work me to death making the cut with a chain saw.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Can we see what your slabs look like? I've not done it personally but reading about it there are some ways to grind your saw teeth to help w/rip cut. Other wise it's some work as you are pulling/pushing your saw from end to end....


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have one, but never used it for the intended purpose. I used it for cutting window and door openings in a couple of log buildings. I just nailed a 2x6 squared and plumbed to the wall. Not the best way, but all I had. Did get the job done though.


----------



## stimber1 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Haddon Lumber Maker*

I was thinking of getting one of these also to quarter large logs so I can get them in my bandsaw mill. I think Oregen makes a rip chain for chainsaw mills and a company called Granberg International makes ripping chains for chainsaw mills.:thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the HF version of that one and it looks identical and was under $20. I haven't seen it at HF since, though.
It is a little better than free hand because you follow a 2x4 but you have to be carefule to keep the guide pressed up against the 2x4 at all times or else your bar will wander. I've used mine on 5' hardwood logs and it's difficult even with a ripping chain, but that was my only option at the time.
In softwood, you may do better.


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

I have used something similar from called the alaskan mini mill but i only use it for making beams or timbers. I use the alaskan mk mill attachment from granberg for making lumber or slabs. Its way easier for making lumber or cutting slabs with the mill attachment. What ever one you decide to use, get a ripping chain, they are well worth the investment.


----------

